# My Little Bath Project



## txpatioslab (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks beautiful. I love the glass block window. I'm a big fan of glass blocks and used them to build a shower recently. I'm looking for a glass door for a bath similar to this, albeit it'd have to be a custom fit. Any thoughts, especially on price to expect?


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah agreed... that glass block window into the vanity area is a nice touch... giving me ideas... well done man, well done!


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

txpatioslab said:


> Looks beautiful. I love the glass block window. I'm a big fan of glass blocks and used them to build a shower recently. I'm looking for a glass door for a bath similar to this, albeit it'd have to be a custom fit. Any thoughts, especially on price to expect?


I looked and looked at Home Depot for a taller than usual shower door, but they didn't have anything, so on a whim I called a local glass shop, and they had this "on the shelf." For the 48-inch width with 3/8-inch glass, it was around $650 installed. They uninstalled price was $50 less, so I just let them do it.

It's nice having the taller shower door. I don't have to duck going in or out, and the water doesn't splash over the top.


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

LeviDIY said:


> Yeah agreed... that glass block window into the vanity area is a nice touch... giving me ideas... well done man, well done!


Thanks! The glass blocks were almost an afterthought -- a late idea as the project progressed -- but they ended up being the needed "special touch" in an otherwise very simple bathroom. They added a lot for not much money or effort. It's nice to stand in the shower with the light streaming in through the blocks. It makes the shower seem like less of a dark hole in the corner.


----------

